# Free binary news server



## Wakenaam (Sep 26, 2005)

Friends: Can someone tell me of a good free binary news server? I subscribed to Altbinz but I couldn't get a single download going. Thanks for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't think such a thing exists.


----------

